# Merckx Experts Step In Please . .



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

A few simple questions:

1. Which is more rare? 7-Eleven Team, Molteni, Faema paint schemes?
2. Which is more rare? More sought after?
3. Where these schemes ever later reproduced by Eddy Merckx?
4. Where these schemes ever reproduced by someone other than EM?

I assume Faema is the real jewel of the two here. I've been looking for a nice and clean period correct 
example of a Campy Molteni, 7-Eleven, or Faema on" the bay" but, I'm in no hurry.

Regards!


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

1) The 7-Eleven is probably the most rare, but that's probably because 7-Eleven didn't win anything big on a Merckx (Giro and Suisse were on Huffy).
2) The Molteni is probably the most sought after.
3) Yes.
4) Kind of. You occasionally see other brands with the Molteni paint, most notably Colnago. Faema is a bit generic, so I'm sure someone has duplicated it. As for 7-Eleven, no one wants a bike in Christmas colors.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I know Falcon and such produced replica Molteni's, but maybe what I'm asking
is how do I know for sure it's the real deal?? Just EM stamping/serial #'s on the BB??

I know can can also contact EM for more info with serial #'s and such, but that would be 
a last resort. 

Now, I know Zmudshark has a 54 Faema in my size. . . . (wait, wait) . . .


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

All of those show up on eBay quite often, the 7-11 probably the least, closely followed by the Feama, with lots of Molteni Orange models in different flavors. I have seen quite a few advertised repo's of the 7-11 scheme, That's the one I would like to have, original or repo. The only solid color I like is the Molteni color of which my 753 is, but then again, I had it painted that way....


JetSpeed said:


> A few simple questions:
> 
> 1. Which is more rare? 7-Eleven Team, Molteni, Faema paint schemes?
> 2. Which is more rare? More sought after?
> ...


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

in regards to the second question:

I guess the 7-11 paint scheme's are more found in the states then in europe. I've only seen one popping up here in Belgium ... whereas I've seen many Kessels Molteni's.

You didn't mention the Motorola scheme: personally I like that the most


----------

